# Baby Aspirin



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm due to have ET tomorrow morning so have been reading various posts about what to expect afterwards.  One thing that is mentioned quite a lot is baby aspirin.  Can anyone tell me if I should start taking this and what its for?

Many thanks and wishing you all loads of luck

Joanne x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Baby aspirin is primarily prescribed for women who have had recurrent miscarriages due to autoimmune and/or blood clotting disorders...or for women who regularly have significantly thin womb linings.

You should never self medicate, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin, as it may do more harm than good if you don't need it...there is some debate about whether it may help or hinder implantation though.

I am prescribed it (along with clexane and prednisolone) for various blood and immune disorders...however, this treatment cycle I've decided (rightly or wrongly) to only take the baby aspirin if I get a BFP as I'm already taking the other meds anyway...

Please speak to your clinic/consultant before self administering any medication.

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## noo69 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Joanne
I was not prescribed baby asprin but too had heard it could help, so asked my IVF clinic if it was safe to take it. They agreed it was fine as long as it was a low dose. I took it from the day of egg retrieval until the day of testing, and got a BFP! Clearly, that was not the only factor of course but it can't have done any harm. 
Good luck
Noo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's the link (on the ivf board) with some info on various studies and more replies from other ladies...please do check with your consultant first...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,74.0.html


----------

